
Contributing to OpenMined: Summing up 3 months with the community - morgangiraud
https://blog.metaflow.fr/contributing-to-openmined-ba264dfef924?hn=1
======
williamtrask
For anyone interested in the OpenMined community - here are the short links:

Website: [http://openmined.org](http://openmined.org)

Github: [http://github.com/OpenMined/](http://github.com/OpenMined/)

Slack:
[https://join.slack.com/t/openmined/shared_invite/enQtMjU5MzE...](https://join.slack.com/t/openmined/shared_invite/enQtMjU5MzE5ODk4MTc3LWI2ZGE1ODc1YjdkZDJiNjdmYTdkZmE4ZTY5N2NkNDgxZjUyNjgxMTVhMmJkOTZhZjEyZDA3MTM2MThkZWVhMjg)

~~~
wintermutesGhst
Looks like a welcoming project with lot of good information for new
contributors on the Github.

Unfortunately all the project's Slack links I can find (including this one)
seem to be expired.

~~~
williamtrask
Hmm - try this one for Slack -
[https://join.slack.com/t/openmined/shared_invite/enQtMzIzMDU...](https://join.slack.com/t/openmined/shared_invite/enQtMzIzMDU1MjIwMTYyLTU1ZDk1NDgzYjE4NGVmMGQ2MDQwZTQ1OWIyNTVkNDI1OTY0Nzg2YjcyNjQxM2FkODlmMzI5Nzc5ZjkzMDk0NzQ)

------
indescions_2018
Algorithmia also just launched its own smart contract for ML model validation.
Two's a trend ;)

Trustless Machine Learning Contracts: Evaluating and Exchanging Machine
Learning Models on the Ethereum Blockchain

[https://blog.algorithmia.com/trustless-machine-learning-
cont...](https://blog.algorithmia.com/trustless-machine-learning-contracts-
danku/)

~~~
tudorw
and 3 is well... without mentioning the 'B' word, there is a very smart chap
Feng He working on solutions to these problems,
[https://www.deepbrainchain.org/](https://www.deepbrainchain.org/)

~~~
lowglow
4 for it! Going to toss [https://synapse.ai/](https://synapse.ai/) in there as
well. :)

------
maccam912
I was just reading through all their stuff yesterday! It looks promising.

